# how do you remove valves from a B&S engine



## raymilosh (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi all,
My response to a briggs and stratton question has led me to a question of my own.
I needed to remove valves from a regular old B&S engine to chlean the valve stems but couldn't figure out a way to do it without buying or making a tool specific to that purpose.
has anyone figured out a way to do it with common tools or has anyone made a tool that works, or is a tool pretty easy and cheap to find?


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Valve springs should be easy to compress with anything you can push on them with. just might need a 3rd hand to hold the valve closed and or slip the retainer off the spring.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

The easiest way, of course is a valve spring compressor but I have taken them out wirh a small flat pry bar tha has enough room for the valve srem to go through. 
Use a large nut and put it on the landing just inside the opening for leverage. Turn the keeper to start with so the slot is turned so you can twist the lever somewhat to realse the valve after the spring is compressed. 
It can be a pain in the butt but doable. 
Good luck.
Dennis


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

B&S makes a small tool for this pupose that is pretty much univeral and can be used on most small engines, all the L-heads. They are not terribly expensive, probably still less than $20. There are other makes of small engine spring compressors that also work. I have used a small flatbar, screw driver, etc. and they can work, but they can make you say unbecoming things and throw your tools, too. If you have ever used one of these makeshift methods then used the right tool you will never be without one again. They are available at any B&S parts dealer, JC Whitney sells a type, most auto parts houses carry some universal type, maybe Harbor Freight. Be careful, if you start to buy the special tools, you may begin to enjoy working on it. then you will find another treasure(junk) to work on....


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.dazecoop.co.uk/10-02-2007/how-to-valve-lapping-on-mini-head

a basic pictorial how to, valve compressor may be different in size and possibly look for small motor,

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31347
spring compressor for most flat heads, Briggs, and others,
http://www.mytoolstore.com/kd/kdt379.jpg
http://www.mytoolstore.com/kd/kdengi13.html
good pictures of valves on a flat head engine, http://members.aol.com/pullingtractor/valvecam.htm

I only rember seening the split keepers http://img.jpcycles.com/main/8001118f-374c-46c7-8079-b50b4c94310b.jpeg on the motors I have worked on, but there may be other types as shown in some of the links,


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

I just did a valve job on the kohler engine i have, and didn't have the spring compressor tool. I looked around my toolbox and found my s10 door spring compressor and used it. Worked like a charm 
but you might be able to make one out of some scrap stuff. couple piecs of metal about 1/16" thick maybe cut a notch v in one end on both pieces, bend the sides down about 1/4" 90degrees, drill hole at one end and slide a bolt through, drill hole through center of both pieces and insert a carraige bolt and hammer into hole. Screw down to compress spring


----------

